# What are these sites?



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

api.echoenabled.com

gigya.com


And why are they showing up in my histories?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

What history?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

A cookie/security management tool.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The sites look like trackers ... probably from the advertising you see on websites.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

The vast global conspiracy, vis-a-vis, the Trilateral Commission and their current lackeys and minions in the Bilderberg Group are keeping an especially close eye on YOU.

Nothing to be paranoid about.

Really.




Relax.







No problem at all.













Yessiree, everything will be fine . . . . . .



:nono2:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

A lot can be done to limit these things, Ad block plus, NoScript etc but there generally is a cost (not monetary) involved, particularly when running full blown NoScript.

But there's also the side that nothing is free. A free website has costs and needs to recoup them. If something is provided to you for free, you are the product. Of course even paid sites still have ads generally, or a subscription may reduce the ads if not completely remove them.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SayWhat? said:


> api.echoenabled.com
> 
> gigya.com
> 
> And why are they showing up in my histories?


I just checked and I had the gigya.com on my machine but not the other one.
You might want to run a malware program like Malwarebytes to see if it finds and removes it. I tried going to that site but get nothing.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Supposedly "disconnect.me" helps stop some tracking. I have not used it myself, but a friend does.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

there is no way to avoid these trackers, regardless of what you think or have been told 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

James Long said:


> The sites look like trackers


Yes the first one (The api. one) I highlighted it and opened a new tab with it and for a split second I get a file download prompt,then it dissapears! (Nothing downloads) -- Very wierd!!


----------

